# Unable to open links from word document



## Helene67 (May 1, 2009)

I have inserted hyperlinks into my word document. I can open the document hyperlink as the doc in question linked to my other doc is on my drive, however others whom I have emailed the document to, are unable to open the linked doc when they click on the link. It comes up with únable to locate specified location' the doc's in questions are all in the same drive/folder. I have inserted the pathway from properties, hyperlink. Still no joy. I really require for others to be able to click and access the doc via the hyperlinks. I hope you can help me. 
The doc in question is a resume with hyperlinks inserted for job functions, this removes the need for a numerous pages. By just clicking on the link, they should be able to view the specified doc as a separate document attached to the master document. I hope this makes sense.

Helene


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Helene,

If I read your description correctly, it sounds like the target document of the link, is on your computer but how would other user's have access to your hard drive? 
Is your hard drive shared to a network? 
Is the folder on your PC openly accessible by the other people via the internet? 
Is there any other specific information you can provide?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Helene,

If you mean that the hyperlinks can't find the referenced files even though they're in the same folder as the document itself (ie the recipeints have saved both documents to the same folder), that'll be because the paths to the referenced files are different. You can overcome that probm by modifying the field codes to use Relative Paths. To see how to do this, check out the solution I've posted at:
http://www.wopr.com/index.php?showtopic=670027


----------



## Helene67 (May 1, 2009)

Ok, thank you for your help. I'll give it a go.

Helene67


----------

